# multiple enzyme pills



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Have had crones for almost 30 years. Was recently diagnosed with IBS also.My skin is very sensitive, it breaks out very easy, wind burns very easy. Feels like it's almost on fire most of the time. The only thing that has seemed to help is a daily multiple enzyme pill.I also have a real problem finding clothing that doesn't cause my skin to break out as well. Most shirts that say 100 percent cotton I can't wear. But there will be a few that say that I try on that I can wear that say 100 percent cotton. I can wear almost nothing else. except for a few shirts that are cotton/poly mix usually 65% cotton 35% polyester.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well even regular cotton clothes can sometimes be treated with chemicals that may be bothersomeThere are some hypoallergenic clothing companies like this one http://www.cottonique.com/ so maybe something like that wouldn't irritate your skin as they avoid most of the things that can irritate skin.


----------

